#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Εδαφοτεχνικά >  > > >  >  >  Πίνακες με διατομές τοίχων αντιστήριξης

## milt

υπάρχουν έτοιμοι πίνακες με διατομές τοίχων αντιστήριξης... που χρησιμοποιούνται στα δημόσια έργα..... π.χ. αλλαγή διατομής ανάλογα με το ύψος κτλ.....

κάπως έτσι.....?????

επίσης πως υπολογίζονται οι αποστραγγίσεις....ύψος θέσης-αποστάσεις κτλ....??

----------


## CFAK

Yπάρχουν τα πρότυπα της Εγνατίας Οδου Α.Ε. για τοίχους αντιστήριξης.
Θα τα ανεβάσω στη θέση "αρχεία", μπορεί να σε βοηθήσουν.

----------

milt, Xάρης

----------


## milt

που ακριβώς στα αρχεία...??

----------


## CFAK

Δες εδώ όταν το επιτρέψει ο διαχειριστής. Εγώ τα ανέβασα.

http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=cat&id=5

----------

milt

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

Εγκρίθηκαν.

----------


## milt

εδώ είναι:

http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=1140

----------


## milt

δεν υπάρχουν και με μορφή L ????

σε αυτούς τους πίνακες όλα είναι Τ

----------


## CFAK

Όχι, σε μορφή L δεν υπάρχουν. Εξάλλου το μικρό μπροστά πεδιλάκι των τοίχων Τ είναι ευεργετικό για την μέγιστη τάση εδάφους οπότε προτιμούνται σχεδιαστικά.

----------

milt

----------


## Xάρης

Τοίχοι μορφής L κατασκευάζονται όταν δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα επέκτασης του πεδίλου κι από την άλλη πλευρά του τοίχου. Στα έργα της Εγνατίας Οδού δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει τέτοιο χωρικό θέμα.

Έτσι κι αλλιώς όμως νομίζω ότι καλύπτεσαι από τα υπάρχοντα σχέδια που μας κοινοποίησε ο CFAK για να έχεις μια καλή εικόνα.

----------

milt

----------


## milt

ερώτηση.....ο κατασκευαστικός αρμός διακοπής....0,10 πάνω από το πέδιλο.....ο λαιμός δηλαδή......υπάρχει κάποιος ιδιαίτερος λόγος να μην γίνει σύριζα με το πέδιλο...και σε δεύτερη φάση να πέσει το τοιχίο μόνο του.....??

το λέω γιατί για να ρίξεις τον λαιμό πρέπει να περιμένεις λίγο να σφίξει η βάση + ότι το καλούπάκι θα είναι λίγο στον αέρα....κτλ.....

----------

